# Nissan Engines



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

This should probably be a sticky

VG30...
...the plain VG30 is a 3L (2960 cc) engine produced from April 1987 through 1996. It has a long crank snout and a knock sensor in the cylinder valley.
Applications:
...1987-1995 Nissan Pickup
...1987-1995 Nissan Pathfinder
VG30E...
...the 3.0L (2995 cc) VG30E produces 160 hp and 174 ft.lb. Bore is 3.43 in (87 mm) and stroke is 3.27 in (83 mm).
Applications:
...1984–1989 Nissan 300ZX
...1987–1988 Nissan 200SX SE
...1984–1993 Nissan Maxima
...1990–1991 Infiniti M30
...1987 Nissan Pick-up
...1987 Nissan Pathfinder
...1992–1995 Nissan Quest/Mercury Villager
VG30ET...
...the 3.0L VG30ET was available in early production with a single Garrett T3 turbocharger producing 200 hp and 230 ft.lb. It was later changed to a single Garrett T25 turbocharger to reduce turbo lag, and was bumped to 200 hp and 235 ft.lb. Neither engine was equipped with an intercooler as they both featured low boost pressure.
Applications:
...1984–1989 Nissan 300ZX Turbo
VG30DE...
...the 3.0L (2995 cc) VG30DE produces 240 hp and 227 ft.lb. Bore is 3.43 in (87 mm) and stroke is 3.27 in (83 mm).
Applications:
...1990–1996 Nissan 300ZX
...1993–1998 Infiniti J30
VG30DETT...
...the 3.0L VG30DETT produces 300 hp and 280 ft.lb. It featured twin T25 turbochargers, twin intercoolers and variable valve timing.
Applications:
...1990–1996 Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo
VG33E...
...the VG33E is a 3.3L (3275 cc) version built in Smyrna, TN. Bore is 91.5 mm and stroke is 83 mm. Output is 180 hp at 4800 RPM with 202 ft.lb of torque at 2800 RPM. It has an cast iron engine block and aluminum SOHC cylinder heads. It uses SFI fuel injection, has 2 valves per cylinder with roller followers and features forged steel connecting rods, a one-piece cast camshaft, and a cast aluminum intake manifold.
Applications:
...1996–2000 Nissan Pathfinder
...2000–2004 Nissan Frontier
...2000–2004 Nissan Xterra
VG33ER...
...the 3.3L VG33ER or VG33S is supercharged and produces 210 hp at 4800 RPM with 246 ft.lb of torque at 2800 RPM.
Applications:
2000–2004 Nissan Frontier SC
2000–2004 Nissan Xterra SC


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

what's with you and sticky's man?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the VG30E in the quest/villager is different than the one in other nissan vehicles
it is of a non-interference design


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*info*



DRUNKHORSE said:


> what's with you and sticky's man?


I like to get info from this forumn, but I also like sharing info I've found in the hopes it may help others. Some people are newbies, some are really knowledgeable, like Matt, and many others, and some are like me, sort of in-between. I sometimes put info out that I honestly feel will help others if they are using this forumn for information gathering.

Also, I see many repeated questions about the VG engine family, and I figure, why always repeat the same stuff over and over, and thus, I feel this info would make a good sticky.


----------



## SunSeekerScot (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting. What viechles has the 3.0L VG30DETT engine? That thing must be a rocket!


----------



## Chris93SE (Jan 4, 2007)

you forgot the VE30DE 

only in the 92-94 se maximas


----------

